# Overnight parking Stratford-upon-Avon



## Shockingdog (Nov 25, 2020)

In Stratford-upon-Avon their are Eight chargeable motorhome dedicated parking spaces in the main leisure center car park. Two minutes from the town centre. Sorry I do not know the cost.


----------



## molly 2 (Nov 25, 2020)

Last line no overnight  camping ????


----------



## jagmanx (Nov 25, 2020)

The usual confusion over camping/sleeping ? or worse !
I guess W Shakespeare could turn it into a comedy..or is it a trajedy
Provided he is not BARD


----------



## Harryw (Nov 25, 2020)

Use to stop off there for many years, plenty of spaces and quiet. Then one year (about 2 years ago) travellers camped on mass, trashed it and had to be evicted. After that you could only park up between the lorries, not nice... seems they’ve reopened it to a limited fashion...


----------



## moonshadow (Dec 2, 2020)

molly 2 said:


> Last line no overnight  camping ????


We stayed overnight pre-Stratford meet, as did many others, despite the signage!


----------



## paulhelenwilko (Dec 2, 2020)

Stayed in October 2020, overnight is 4pm to 8 am, £2 I think. Sleeping is allowed, each time we have used this area we have had the last spot so obviously popular.


----------



## st3v3 (Dec 2, 2020)

I've said before, I'm sure the sign is a tick in a box on the route to evicting a certain unwelcome van-dwelling section of society.


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 2, 2020)

molly 2 said:


> Last line no overnight  camping ????


No deck chairs tables or barbies outside, simple.


----------



## jagmanx (Dec 2, 2020)

Blind eye syndrome...Be sensible then blind eye..Be stupid !!!


----------



## Shockingdog (Dec 2, 2020)

Shockingdog said:


> In Stratford-upon-Avon their are Eight chargeable motorhome dedicated parking spaces in the main leisure center car park. Two minutes from the town centre. Sorry I do not know the cost.View attachment 89417


(Update ) the  Motorhome spaces are now temporarily closed, due to the parking spaces being used for the local Covid 19 testing area adjacent.


----------

